# Solar kiln Insulation question!



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok so I have a question, in my solar kiln I have the insulation then plywood on my walls and the walls are painted black. I was at lowes and see the styrofoam insulation with the mirror looking stuff on the front.. You think that would do better and the sunshine reflect off that mirror surface instead of black walls absoring it?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

From everything I read about solar kilns you need to absorb the solar energy, not bounce it back out of the kiln. But that is just what I have read, no personal experience, so take that into account.

http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/WoodDrying/wood_kiln.htm

.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

And I edited your title from just ''insulation'' and added ''solar kiln'' so maybe it will get more noticed.


.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*solar*

Black is always better for absortion of heat and silver is better for reflecting it.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

I think he's talking about painting the outside black, with insulation on the inside, and he's asking if the foil faced insulation would help on the inside.

I don't know anything about solar kilns, but I know quite a bit about heated spaces and condensation.

And I believe you'd have a problem with condensation retaining moisture that would otherwise be vented if you used foil faced insulation inside a solar kiln.


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

*kiln inside*

The inside of the kiln would have 4" of insulation between the inside and outside walls with 5/8" exterior ply inside painted black. No foil needed.


----------

